# Las Vegas



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My husband might be headed down to Vegas for a work related function towards the end of the summer and I was thinking maybe my son and I would tag along. (He's 8). I saw there are some zoos and aquariums there and some type of indoor amusement park, a childrens museum, wax museum, and then the CSI experience but I'm wondering what else is there?

I want to see the Hoover dam and I'm thinking we'd be close to the Grand Canyon? This is going to sound really stupid but are there beaches there?

What can a person do there? Are there rodeos?

Help.....


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I was just there a month ago. The Grand Canyon was like 4 hours away, the way we went. It was really neat though and worth the long drive. Turns out it is actually huge, who knew. :lol: No one in my family is very comfortable with heights so it was interesting.

There's a big aquarium at Mandalay Bay that was really pretty. Some of the stores are kid-friendly, like the M&Ms Store and the Coke store. You could go to some shows to like Blue Man Group, that's very kid-friendly.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Mandalay bay would be our hotel if we go. That's where the event is...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I was there in May last year. IT was in the high 90's then. So, in summer it will be same or higher. But very dry heat.
Hoover dam is about an hour away driving. The Grand Canyon is more like 3 hours or maybe more, driving, each way. No beaches there, you are on the rim.
The hotels ALL have pools, some more magnificent than others but all are lovely.
There are lots of things to see for free, too. Most of the hotels/casinos have some kind of display or show that is available for tourists on a regular schedule, like every half hour on the hour. you have to read about them and plan to be there. Or, they have areas that are open and you just walk through.

Plan on doing a LOT of walking. And outside, too, in the heat. But, it is really doable because you go soon into perfectly airconditioned places to cool off.

I found people there to be suprisingly happy and friendly, not jaded or sour as I would have expected for such a tourist town. Most of them said they really liked living there and it's a good place to bring up a family (not the Strip, though)

If you have only a short time, I would just stay around the hotel, skip Hoover dam and do stuff on the Strip or in the old "downtown".

I wanted to see the Neon Museum, but you have to get reservations well in advacnce. 

The drive through the Red Rock area was really nice and only a half hour from the STrip. There was one hike (only about 3/4 mile each way) that went up to a tiny but refresshing waterfall. So, gorgeous and so different from my verdant home.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

There aren't any beaches in Nevada, since it's a land locked state. It's not really near the Grand Canyon either, which is in Arizona. If you wanted to make a trip to the Canyon, it's about a 4-5 hour car trip from Las Vegas. Certainly doable, but not something I'd consider for a same-day trip.

The Hoover dam tour is definitely something you could do in one day though, as it's only about 40 miles from Las Vegas.

The only rodeo I know of is the National Finals Rodeo that are presented every year in Las Vegas, but they're in December.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> Mandalay bay would be our hotel if we go. That's where the event is...


 
Madalay BAy has a stunning pool! one of the very best there. And the shark experience/aquarium is nice, but I am used to aquariums so this one is nice but not so large.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Land locked. That just sounds... Yuck. Now I'm picturing dirt and sweat.

The hike to the waterfall sounds pretty, more my style. I was thinking me and little butt would spend our days swimming and maybe hit some childrens museums and that aquarium. I was hoping there was more country stuff close by like a state park or something. I'm not real big on crowds and people.

Husband will be busy during the days so it will be just me and the boy and while I'm a very capable person at home... I don't like strange places... Me clingy in wierd places...


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You're silly! 

You could think about visiting Valley of Fire State Park. It's about 55 miles outside of Vegas. 

You might also want to consider Zion National Park. It's about 3 1/2 hours from Vegas, but I hear it's gorgeous.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I know nothing about Vegas and truthfully... the internet searches are casino casino casino bar bar bar... weddings... blah...

I did see a mob museum that might be fun.

What about Native American Culture or even Hispanic culture? I love the jewelry and the artwork... anything like that in the area?


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

you have some amusement type rides at circus circus, they've just recently closed the lion exhibit at MGM, treasure island has the sigfried and roy stuff (dolphins, tigers, etc.), as mentioned mandalay has the shark reef. it's going to be a LOT of walking and honestly, even though some places try to market vegas as a family place, it absolutely is not.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

There's Bruno's Indian Museum, and the Las Vegas Natural History Museum for Native American history.

If you're interested in art, you can always check out the Indian River Gallery and IndianSoulArt. I do believe the second one is really just a store, though.

The Valley of Fire State Park has petroglyphs from early man, which is something in which I'd be very interested.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm definitely going to look into the parks. That's more my style. I also found some bus tours that Max and I might be able to enjoy.

I pasted one for example but it looks like there are plenty to choose from

1-Day Grand Canyon West Rim Bus Tour from Las Vegas [E] - TakeTours

When I lived in Germany my grandma came to visit and she took me on a bus tour through a couple countries. I remember when we went to a mountain in Switzerland she actually got down on her hands and knees and drank the water that streamed down....


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Also, if you do go to the Grand Canyon, bring a jacket. I'm not sure if it'll be as bad as when I was there, but I'm glad I had my coat in my car because when we stopped at Hoover Dam, it was around 70 degrees and sunny. We got to the Grand Canyon at just before sunset (we were only there maybe an hour or so) and, at 6000 feet above sea level, it was maybe 15 degrees.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

When my bf and I went to Vegas last year, we went on an ATV tour in the desert with these guys:

Awesome Adventures Las Vegas and Utah Tours

and it was totally awesome, definitely my favorite thing we did when we were there!! And they do lots of different things (kayaking, horse rides), and they have pick ups all along the strip. They also let you actually go into the Techatticup Gold Mine, which I found to be the coolest thing!!

If/when we go back I will definitely book these guys again, and definitely something to look into, but I don't know if they do kids ATVs or not..

Have fun!! And if you want to see something fun in the evenings there's the pirate show outside treasure island which is totally free


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

OMIGOSH! Thanks Anebel! I'll have to e-mail them to make sure Max could come but WOW!


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

I loved Vegas, I went when I was 13 & we went to Circus Circus for a day, I have to say that was the most fun. (your 8yo would most likely LOVE IT)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i have to say, this is highly amusing to read solely because i lived in vegas from 17-24 and i STILL hate to return to the place for more than a day or two.


----------



## chevaliernr (May 24, 2009)

My family and I went every couple years when I was younger. I guess I can only give you a kid-friendly perspective...I haven't been since I was about 12. The highlight of the kid's lives was going to Circus Circus to play all the carnival games. Your son will be able to spend hours in there, but be warned - you'll come back with a ridiculous amount of stuffed animals. 

Other than that, Treasure Island used to put on a cool, free pirate show - not sure if they still do that. The Bellagio? maybe? has a water show that's set to music. Excalibur has a Medieval Times-esque dinner show where knights joust. I went to Medieval Times last year and loved it as an adult and as a kid, so if it's similar, it'd be a great choice for both you and your son. 

The adults always dragged all us kids around to look at the different hotels and architectures - we always hit Caesar's Palace without fail. I'd like to do that now that I have an appreciation for that kind of thing. Also, the Mirage has a white tiger/white lion/dolphin sanctuary that I've never been to, but it looks neat.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

crimsonsky said:


> i have to say, this is highly amusing to read solely because i lived in vegas from 17-24 and i STILL hate to return to the place for more than a day or two.


Oh Crimson believe me, I HATE Vegas with a passion. I find it to be a paean to gluttony, rampant consumerism, and the pursuit of the almighty dollar, as well as pandering to all sorts of questionable impulses. But hey, whatever floats people's boats, right? :wink: 

Nevada now, that's another story. The whole state isn't Vegas. In fact, when I went to Vegas, I was surprised at how small it actually was. It looks huge on TV and in the movies.

There were exactly 3 things I liked in Vegas: the mini NYC streets in New York New York, the Bellagio fountains, and the inclinators at the Luxor.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm a big country outdoors girl. I'm trying to expand my horizons. My parents dragged me all over Europe and I remember being so cranky about it. Looking back... How many kids get to spend their summer in Europe? Anyway... I did the NY thing and while I did not like NY, I had a blast. It really was an amazing experience. I didn't like the way I felt there, with all the people and cars and buildings but I really did enjoy myself. It's definitely something that's worth doing once.

I think Vegas will be the same, something worth doing at least once. I'm still debating. Husband hasn't gotten any definite on whether he's going to the conference or not so it may not happen. I told him that I am going to tag along on something this summer. I can't go to alot of the stuff he does, but a conference... that I can go to...


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

I was just there at christmas and then again in February ( for soccer ) i love it! one thing i would reconmend is Freemont street in the old part of vegas! its not to drive on and theres a canopy over top that is like a big tv and every once in a while they have a light show and its very cool! ill post a picture. They also have a zipline that runs under the canopy at the back end (santa went on the zip line at Christmas). New York New York has a big rollar coaster that i love! Theres also two outlet malls at either end of the strip if you're into that! my favorite was the huge BOOT BARN store  its a huge western store at one end of the strip, it has everything, mainly boots though, i would deffinitely check that out! As for rodeos i dont know of any. ALL the hotels are very neat to walk through, Ceasars palace is HUGE and has an underground mall. The vinitian (venace hotel) has those boat things which i cant remember the name, but that was cool because they sing to you the whole time. The excaliber hotel has a knights of the round table show which was lots of fun, its a dinner show and they do medeveal games like jousting, your son would love it. Just the over all strip was my favorite part, its crazy at night! and everything is pretty kid friendly. Also i apologize for my terrible spelling! HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

My personal opinion... Not a kid friendly place. Sure there may be some activities that could be kid appropriate. But by and large it's geared to adults. Meaning the entire vibe is adult oriented. You can't walk down any sidewalk w/o being bombarded with stripper/call girl flyers. With Very graphic pics. Even if you dont take one they litter the sidewalks everywhere. Try explaining that to your kid. Or the billboards, casino staff outfits, and general behavior of the people there. And unless it's changed, kids can't be within a certain distance of gambling. So aside from walking through the casinos, they can't sit down with you at the slot machines or gaming tables.

Mandalay Bay is more refined... but not devoid of the atmosphere.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

At the end of the summer - it will be _hot_. Especially along the dam, so dress appropriately!!
I do not like vegas, but most do. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm getting so many mixed signals from this thread that I'm really thinking I might decide to have him take us somewhere else. He used to do a lot of training excersizes in Denver but he hasnt in a while. If he go's there I could follow him there and rent a car so that we could go to a rodeo and then YellowStone or the Gran Tetons.. I think it would be an 8 hour drive...

Just don't know....


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Farm, everyone has a different opinion of Vegas, but you shouldn't let that influence you. I went once, and I can now cross it off my list. Some people find it the end-all be-all, and go every chance they get. Neither opinion is wrong.

It's just like Old Faithful in Yellowstone. When we were there, we just HAD to see it. Rather anticlimactic, and after 4 days of riding horses in the mountains around Jackson Hole with just our small group and a guide, the masses of people were annoying as heck. But some people think the tourist version of Yellowstone is all that and a huge chocolate cake. 

I'm a loner by nature anyway and hate crowds, so that's why I try to avoid places where it's all about flash, trash, and boatloads of people.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm not a city person at all. It is definitely a cross off... Max is not a city person either...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I enjoyed my trip to Vegas. 4 days total, with one of those spent out inthe desert. That is enough for me . I do not need to go back, but I am glad I went. It's part of "America". literally part of our culture. fun to see, but it's not for me.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i'm going to say this straight out. vegas is NOT for kids. at all. ever. i don't care what anyone says about how they have some kids attractions - it is not in any way designed or meant for children. end of story.

sorry.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Alright m'luff, here's what you do:

Go to the strip >> Walk down strip >> Stop and look at whatever looks fun

[Psst go see the Bellagio too....)


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

_Love_ the Bellagio fountains!!!! :happydance::happydance:

I want to go to Dubai just to see the fountains there. They make the Bellagio fountains look like a kiddie pool!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Guys Vegas isn't THAT bad with kids. I mean yeah don't let your kid go wandering around by themselves and certainly don't lose them, but hold their hand and it can be the most exciting place a kid will ever see.

I went twice when I was younger, one when I was six and another when I was ten. Both times it was a blast.

Since then I've been back multiple times. Again when I was thirteen, and every year after. It never gets old. Just go and enjoy yourself, you don't need to stress or have a set plan. Just go enjoy the lights, the food, the shopping, the fun! There's no place like it on earth. You could go during the day too and it's not _as _crowded. You could always just drive around the strip too. I think you'll enjoy it, you never know unless you try!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> _Love_ the Bellagio fountains!!!! :happydance::happydance:


I know right?! I always go and hunt them down first thing when we go. :lol:


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

SorrelHorse said:


> Guys Vegas isn't THAT bad with kids. I mean yeah don't let your kid go wandering around by themselves and certainly don't lose them, but hold their hand and it can be the most exciting place a kid will ever see.
> 
> I went twice when I was younger, one when I was six and another when I was ten. Both times it was a blast.
> 
> Since then I've been back multiple times. Again when I was thirteen, and every year after. It never gets old. Just go and enjoy yourself, you don't need to stress or have a set plan. Just go enjoy the lights, the food, the shopping, the fun! There's no place like it on earth. You could go during the day too and it's not _as _crowded. You could always just drive around the strip too. I think you'll enjoy it, you never know unless you try!


seriously not meant for kids. they do things now that are sort of a passive/aggressive way of telling people no kids. take the mickey and minnie mouse costumed characters that hang out on the strip. you think "aww how cute for the kids!" till you see that they've got vomit on their costume and are drinking (not really) bottles of booze. the idea is to make it clear that vegas is a playland for ADULTS not kids. kids do not belong and the majority of the people that come to sin city, "what happens in vegas, stays in vegas", do NOT want children there to muddy up the debauchery. 

even saying that you should go enjoy the lights and shopping and what not - while that may be true, you still have to make your way through the smut peddlers and drunken college frat boys who spew horrible words and grope passing women. you never know what you will encounter at any time of the day. 

why not drive the four hours south on I-15 and go to disneyland if it's kid's stuff you're interested in? <-- this is just a general statement and not meant specifically for the OP.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

I enjoyed vegas! i found it kid friendly, we would walk the strip and at night it was very cool! There are tons of shows and all of the hotels have pools and Mbay has an aquarium with a shark tunnel. MGM grand has a lion exibit and they had cubs when we were there in Feb. I'm not a city person either but to experience it once before you turn 21 one and then the whole "feel" of the trip goes from sight seeing to drinking and gamboling was well worth it to me! as for the characters that are dressed up at the side of the street the same happens in Hawaii... 

here, since we went with my younger sibilings this is what we did: Walked through hotels because all are very AMAZING! Went to shows/ dinner shows (magic show and medevil show), went out for dinner at fun places like jimmy buffets and the cheesecake factory, walked the strip a couple of times, Freemont street, hit stores like M&M factory and coke world (even M&M has a free 3D show!), the founatins at the bellagio, theres a pirate show. 

IMO there was tons of stuff and we all loved it!


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

Our Christmas trip was a road trip from Vegas to Disney land. We drove to Vegas from B.C. Canada. What im saying is the Disney land suggestion was a good one, maybe give that a thought!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

tbstorm said:


> I enjoyed vegas! i found it kid friendly, we would walk the strip and at night it was very cool! There are tons of shows and all of the hotels have pools and Mbay has an aquarium with a shark tunnel. *MGM grand has a lion exibit and they had cubs when we were there in Feb*. I'm not a city person either but to experience it once before you turn 21 one and then the whole "feel" of the trip goes from sight seeing to drinking and gamboling was well worth it to me! as for the characters that are dressed up at the side of the street the same happens in Hawaii...
> 
> here, since we went with my younger sibilings this is what we did: Walked through hotels because all are very AMAZING! Went to shows/ dinner shows (magic show and medevil show), went out for dinner at fun places like jimmy buffets and the cheesecake factory, walked the strip a couple of times, *Freemont street*, hit stores like M&M factory and coke world (even M&M has a free 3D show!), the founatins at the bellagio, *theres a pirate show*.
> 
> IMO there was tons of stuff and we all loved it!


the lion exhibit closed at MGM (so i was told).

freemont street is no where near the strip (just in case anyone thought you could/would want to walk there)

the pirate show is now women pirates and is more of a stripper thing than it used to be. 

:wink:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

crimsonsky said:


> seriously not meant for kids. they do things now that are sort of a passive/aggressive way of telling people no kids. take the mickey and minnie mouse costumed characters that hang out on the strip. you think "aww how cute for the kids!" till you see that they've got vomit on their costume and are drinking (not really) bottles of booze. the idea is to make it clear that vegas is a playland for ADULTS not kids. kids do not belong and the majority of the people that come to sin city, "what happens in vegas, stays in vegas", do NOT want children there to muddy up the debauchery.
> 
> even saying that you should go enjoy the lights and shopping and what not - while that may be true, you still have to make your way through the smut peddlers and drunken college frat boys who spew horrible words and grope passing women. you never know what you will encounter at any time of the day.
> 
> why not drive the four hours south on I-15 and go to disneyland if it's kid's stuff you're interested in? <-- this is just a general statement and not meant specifically for the OP.


 
I must have been at a different Vegas than you. Other than the Mexican guys peddling the hooker's pamplets (who zeroed in on my husband, but the instant they saw me, they drew in their tentacles), I did not see any debuachery whatsoever. I saw lots of kids. Some hotels have less of a welcoming atmosphere, but not any of the big ones like Mandaly Bay. That place had lots of kids.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i worked at manadalay bay for 6 years - trust me. vegas is not intended for kids and those that live and work there wish they weren't there. just saying...


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

I'd like to know why you're so against these people experiencing Vegas! Honestly its getting on my nerves, like come on! Its an experience thats for sure, but for my family and me it was exciting, thrilling, crazy, fun and over all i loved it! 

How about if your looking for Strippers and thier business cards and the "bad side" of Vegas sure you'll find that but if your looking for a good time and a fun vacation you'll find that too!

Ok crimson you've stated your point, mexican dudes do hand out hookers cards and what else but they arnt going to bombard a mom and her eight year old son!! 

as for the lion exibit it was very on when i went there,freemont street was very cool and very worth the 10 minute drive (free 5 dollar tip valet parking ) or taxi ride Plus idk if you went to some other pirate show... but the one in front of the tressure island hotel was pretty good and not sleezy at all... IMO Tu es loco mi amiga  UR CRAZYYYY cuz i liked it!!!!!


----------



## chevaliernr (May 24, 2009)

Again, I can only give you a kid's point-of-view when I was younger, but I in no way found Vegas to be kid-unfriendly either, especially during the day. My family/parents didn't go there for the night life or other exclusively adult activities. I certainly don't recall seeing any drunk people groping women or debauchery. I never felt unsafe or disgusted, and my parents would not have repeatedly taken us to an area overflowing with such things. Unless Vegas has changed drastically in the last few years...

To the OP, whether you go or not is obviously ultimately your decision. However, if I were you and had the opportunity in front of me, I would take it. I'm not a big-city person, I hate crowds, and I hate touristy areas. But I've experienced Vegas and enjoyed myself. If you absolutely hate it, you never have to return, and I doubt your son will be permanently scarred by anything that happens there.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

crimsonsky said:


> seriously not meant for kids. they do things now that are sort of a passive/aggressive way of telling people no kids. take the mickey and minnie mouse costumed characters that hang out on the strip. you think "aww how cute for the kids!" till you see that they've got vomit on their costume and are drinking (not really) bottles of booze. the idea is to make it clear that vegas is a playland for ADULTS not kids. kids do not belong and the majority of the people that come to sin city, "what happens in vegas, stays in vegas", do NOT want children there to muddy up the debauchery.
> 
> even saying that you should go enjoy the lights and shopping and what not - while that may be true, you still have to make your way through the smut peddlers and drunken college frat boys who spew horrible words and grope passing women. you never know what you will encounter at any time of the day.
> 
> why not drive the four hours south on I-15 and go to disneyland if it's kid's stuff you're interested in? <-- this is just a general statement and not meant specifically for the OP.


I have a hard time believing any town or city would discourage bringing kids. I know that's definitely an adult themed place but to say they don't want kids is probably harsh. Of course I haven't been yet...


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

farmpony84 said:


> I'm getting so many mixed signals from this thread that I'm really thinking I might decide to have him take us somewhere else. He used to do a lot of training excersizes in Denver but he hasnt in a while. If he go's there I could follow him there and rent a car so that we could go to a rodeo and then YellowStone or the Gran Tetons.. I think it would be an 8 hour drive...
> 
> Just don't know....


Wow, I wouldn't give up that easily!! Ya might as well experience it _once,_ and decide for yourself. The one thing about vegas is the art..if you look around you will see amazing statuary and ice sculptures that are not ordinarily just "sitting" somewhere like a potted palm. Stuff like that makes it interesting enough. Dining is pretty top notch. I don't care for it b/c I have an extreme adversion to large cities and crowds, but most do enjoy themselves in "sin city".


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

crimsonsky - I was in Vegas less than 6 months ago and saw the pirate show at Treasure Island with my own two eyes and it is far from a stripper show!!!! They swing from ropes and stuff blows up and it's pretty awesome.

Yes, there is a lot of stuff for adults in Vegas and even the people I was there with were there for gambling and drinking. However, there are great outlet malls, fun outdoorsy stuff to do outside of the city and the strip is cool to walk down. I highly doubt farmpony is going to be ushering her child through a packed casino at 2 in the morning. In daylight hours, it's a decent place and if you're up doing stuff at 8am you're not going to see the people there to party because they will be in their rooms sleeping at that hour (except the ones with a wicked coke habit lol). 

For a few days, it is definitely something to experience. Although I had fun when I was there I likely wont be back any time soon lol. As has been said, it is a very jaded place totally focused on money and consumerism.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I like the bus ride idea and the four wheeler thing, it looks like Max can ride double on the four wheeler. I also think we can spend our days at the pool and then someone said there is a tiger sanctuary? I saw a flamingo sanctuary and a butanical garden. If that Pirate show is anything like the one we saw in Orlando, then Max LOVED that one and I would enjoy seeing it again...

I am still waiting to hear if they approve the conference. We won't just fly down and rent a hotel there but if he's going for business then me and Max will come down and stay w/ him because that will probably save a grand at least. I'm not sure what it costs to stay at Mandalay bay but my geuss is... it's high...


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

If you go there and you get attacked by hookers and drunk mickey mouses and 40 year old drunk men selling drugs you can always lock yourself and your kid up in the hotel room. Even THAT would be a freakin' awesome experience. As a kid and even now I LOVED staying in the hotel rooms because they were so nice.

However, I really do think you would enjoy it if you were to get out and have some fun with it.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

****! I remember the first time I went to Nassau and walked around the island instead of doing one of the excursions a guy came up to us w/ a duffle bag. He opened it and asked if we wanted to buy some. I rember I screamed "EW GROSS! NO YOU FREAK!" You should have seen the look of shock on that guys face! ****.....


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i have to say, i've shared this thread with my friends who either still live in vegas or who have lived and worked in vegas, every single one of them agreed with me that vegas is not for kids and people really should stop bringing their kids there. is that going to stop people from doing so? no obviously not - but it is NOT FOR KIDS. end of story. 

as far as the pirate show goes - the entire reasoning that treasure island, now ridiculously referred to as the "TI", changed from british and pirates to "sultry sirens of TI" was to garner more adult viewers. it's meant to be "sexy and provocative". this is literally what they went for so saying it's not stripper like is kind of a joke. it may not be to some people - but the point is that that's what the company wanted. 

also - it's not all that uncommon for people to "forget" that they have kids when they come to vegas. they just ditch the kids in the room and somehow expect that to be okay. it's not. (not saying that anyone who has posted here would do that!) i'm sorry, but if you have kids, why are you taking them to vegas in the first place? *shrug*


----------



## arcainia1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Wow, well the post is a few weeks old, I'm sure you have come and went, but I thought I'd chime in. 

Crimsonsky, we get it.. you say vegas in not for kids.. no, the strip really isn't for kids. but we do have programs, horses, schools, and the like... educational activities as well, so you are half right, walking on the strip is NOT for kids.. the rest is. As for horses.. there is Bonnie Springs Ranch.. keep in mind their horses are employees, but there is that trail riding. You can also go trail riding other places as well. Cowboy trails is nice. they have good sights. The casinos always have activities, the fountains, the shark reef is cool... as well as shows,shows, shows.

The heat, yes, it's hot here. It's the desert. Do i love living here? no, I do not, but I accept that out at red rock, it is beautiful. the sunsets are a sight to behold and there is no better time here than 6 to 8am. Will I defend this place? yes, because underneath the smutt, which has kept las vegas around, and ugliness, there is beauty... there are people here with down to earth values who enjoy the simple things.. who enjoy equines, bbqing and beer, just not on the strip.. but we can sure see it.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

arcainia - i lived in vegas for almost a decade. i know there are other things there besides the strip. HOWEVER, having worked in hotels the entire time i lived in vegas, i can say with a certainty that the vast majority of people who brought their children with them did NOT take them off the strip for child friendly activities. 

it makes no nevermind to me if the posters in this thread do not agree with me, that's the beauty of this forum. we don't HAVE to agree. that being said - i stand by my point that vegas is not and has never been meant for kids.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

crimsonsky said:


> that being said - i stand by my point that vegas is not and has never been meant for kids.


In fact I have to agree. I went there, and it is adult-oriented.

FP, I didn't go through all the responses, but I'd consider some magic shows. We went to one and the price was whooping $20 and it was absolutely awesome (comparable to number I've seen before and after). As for the Grand Canyon we took the trip: the small airplane over the hoover -> working cattle ranch -> ATV (or van, matter of choice) to Grand Canyon -> lunch -> flight back.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

There is another conference coming up in Auston or Houston, I forget which. I may hold off and try to go to that with him. This one in particular is hugely associated with his job, the other one is as well but not on the grand scheme of this one. I may hold off and do TX instead. Might be able to see a Rangers game (depending on where the conference is) and then see a rodeo etc... we'll see...

I don't believe that any town would not want people to bring their families though. I know that this one may cater to young adults but even party cruise ships have things for children to do....

I'm not exactly planning to take my son down the "strip" and introduce him to hookers either. I'm a little appalled at that insinuation....


----------



## arcainia1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Houston has wonderful things to do.. there is the butterfly exhibit as well as museums and the like . Vegas is good too, outside the strip, there is red rock, the valley of fire, hoover dam as well as antique shopping in boulder city and many sites to see. what ever you decide, I'm sure you'll have fun!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I talked to my mom yesterday about the Las Vegas trip (She's been there several times with my dad) and she said there are huge amounts of things for us to do. She mentioned Red Rock I think? And Red Canyon or something, she is going to find the info but her and my dad both said that Max and I would be very busy and wouldn't have to do the strip. She talked about the indian paintings we can see and someplace where the kids can climb way up on the rocks where they look really steep but they aren't and she mentioned bus rides to the grand canyon and said there is plenty for us to do so we'll see...


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

San diego isn't that far either. You could take 2 of the days and go to the beach. It's like 300 miles........


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i never implied that you would introduce your son to strippers - i'm solely saying that for all the people who want to believe that vegas is family friendly - IT IS NOT.


----------

